# Nelson Mandela



## bev (Mar 13, 2009)

Nelson Mandela is sitting at home watching TV and drinking a beer when 
He hears a knock at the door. 
When he opens it, he is confronted by a little Chinese man, 
Clutching 
A clip board and yelling, 
"You Sign! You sign!" 
Behind him is an enormous truck full of car exhausts. 
Nelson is standing there in complete amazement, when the 
Chinese man 
Starts to yell louder, 
"You Sign! You sign!" 
Nelson says to him, "Look, you've obviously got the wrong 
Man", and 
Shuts the door in his face. 
The next day he hears a knock at the door again. 
When he opens it, the little Chinese man is back with a huge 
Truck of 
Brake pads. 
He thrusts his clipboard under Nelson's nose, yelling, 
"You sign! You sign!" 
Mr Mandela is getting a bit hacked off by now, so he pushes 
The little 
Chinese man back, shouting: 
"Look, go away! You've got the wrong man. I don't want them!" 
Then he 
Slams the door in his face again 
The following day, Nelson is resting, and late in the 
Afternoon, he 
Hears a knock on the door again. 
On opening the door, there is the same little Chinese man 
Thrusting a 
Clipboard under his nose, shouting, 
"You sign! You sign!" 
Behind him are TWO very large trucks full of car parts. 
This time Nelson loses his temper completely, he picks up the 
Little 
Man by his shirt front and yells at him: 
"Look, I don't want these! Do you understand? You must have 
The wrong 
Name! 
Who do you want to give these to?" 
The little Chinese man looks very puzzled, consults his 
Clipboard, and 
Says: 

"You not Nissan Main Deala?" 

Bev


----------

